# Intermezzo in C mixolydian for solo piano



## schuberkovich

This is a short and simple piece I wrote earlier this year. I uploaded it to test out uploading to Youtube with score. Any feedback is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## amfortas

xxxxxBut
O O O O that Mixolyhedian Rag -
It's so elegant!
So intelligent!


----------



## Aramis

amfortas said:


> xxxxxBut
> O O O O that Mixolyhedian Rag -
> It's so elegant!
> So intelligent!


You're not from this section, get out.


----------



## Vasks

According to the end of the piece, it 's in F, not C mixolydian.


----------



## Mahlerian

You don't really stabilize the tonality at the end or resolve the tension. Even with the ending I still "hear" it being centered on C, just unresolved.


----------



## schuberkovich

Mahlerian said:


> You don't really stabilize the tonality at the end or resolve the tension. Even with the ending I still "hear" it being centered on C, just unresolved.


That was actually deliberate. The piece originally was going to be called something like 'The Compromise', since the dissonant/cross-rhythm stuff is never resolved and an alternate solution is reached, but I thought that the title sounded 'lame'.


----------



## schuberkovich

Vasks said:


> According to the end of the piece, it 's in F, not C mixolydian.


See the title on the video. I just forgot to put the whole title in the thread title.


----------



## schuberkovich

amfortas said:


> xxxxxBut
> O O O O that Mixolyhedian Rag -
> It's so elegant!
> So intelligent!


Erm...thanks?
15charssssss


----------



## PetrB

All I got, 12 July 2014 ~ "This Video is Private."


----------



## schuberkovich

PetrB said:


> All I got, 12 July 2014 ~ "This Video is Private."


Fixed

15 characters


----------



## Bruce

Very nice little piece. I particularly enjoy the little harmonic quirks you get by writing in the mixolydian mode. But the bass line seemed a little monotonous after a while, and I would prefer to hear a little more rhythmic variation in it.


----------

